# used 2004 Outback 25FBS



## Camping Newbie (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello! We are about to buy our first travel trailer - and are thrilled to have found this site. "We" are my husband and myself - and our shihtzu. We have found a used 2004 Outback 25FBS for $16,000. At first we thought that sounded pretty good, but now I'm wondering if that's a little high for a used...albeit only slightly...25FBS. Can't we get a new 25RS-S for about the same price? We're also looking at Zepplins and Sunliners. We love the quality of the Outback bt we don't want to over pay. All help is SO appreciated!


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi...we have our 25rss Loaded on order ( hoping that it will be here SOON) and after ALOT of dealing we ended up getting ours for 15997 including with the weight dis / bars. if it dosent have an oven when it gets here I will have roof vent covers and a winterizing kit added to that. Hope this helps.

Kim


----------



## Camping Newbie (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Kim...that does help. We found - via the telephone and without even visiting the lot! - a loaded 25 FBS for 15,800...since the dealer who has the used one has a "haggle-free" policy (which means they won't negotiate!) we're going to let them keep their used one and look into getting a new one. Also looking at the 28 RLS.

Thanks so much for your input! Enjoy your new Outback - hope you get delivery soon!


----------

